
Opting-out of Google Plus - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/06/30/optingoutOfGooglePlus.html
======
smashing
I don't understand why in the middle of the article the author presents his
political views and then links to them, unless this is a SEO bait using
Google+ (Google Plus) as a keyword to drive page hits.

